# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Z axis too high when starting to print

## flonko

Hello all,

First of all sorry if Im posting in wrong sub. I'm new to 3d printing and just put together a Sunhokey Prusa i3 acrylic.

However, after calibrating all the axis and extruder I now want to start going with the printing. But for some reason the nozzle is starting to high in the air even though I already homed the Z axis so I can barely slide a paper under the nozzle. The nozzle is almost 10mm over the bed making the prints comeout very curvy and bad. I have tried different slicers. Is it something in my Marlin code I have missed?

Im attaching my configuration.h

Looking forward to starting printing! Thanks in advance!
Configuration.h
/ flonko

----------


## Chachin

Hi Flonko,

I'm new to Prusa/3D printing as well and had a similar problem with my nozzle starting out slightly higher than I had positioned it with the homing sequence.  My solution so far has been to input a "Z offset" amount of -0.2 mm in my Slic3r software.  That fixed it.  Yours would require a lot more height adjustment than that (not sure if Slic3r would support -10 mm).  I am curious if you have solved the problem differently by now.

I'm currently using version 0.9.9 of Slic3r (as recommended by MakerFarm), but I'm building the courage now to upgrade to the latest 1.2.9 version.

Chachin..

----------


## 3DPBuser

Wish I could help. However, I do use Slic3r 1.2.9 as my first slicer and it's working good.

----------


## Chachin

Thanks 3DP.  I went for it... downloaded version 1.2.9, set it up and started printing with it yesterday.  Surprisingly, it was a lot easier to setup than I expected.

Chachin..

----------

